# Amazon hält Datensammler Phorm auf Distanz



## Newsfeed (16 April 2009)

Mit dem umstrittenen Werbesystem des britischen Unternehmens Phorm, das Nutzerdaten direkt beim Zugangsanbieter abgreift, will der Online-Händler Amazon nichts zu tun haben und fordert den Anbieter auf, Besuche auf Amazon-Websites nicht zu erfassen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

